# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.7 - Samsung GT-I9195, LG E411G, LG870, VS870, VS930!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.7 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I9195, LG E411G, LG870, VS870, VS930!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.7 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-I9195*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E411G* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG LG870* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG VS870* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG VS930* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

